# F10 Subwoofer Upgrades



## hlopets (Apr 5, 2016)

I have a base system audio. I have no experience and knowledge about audio systems :dunno:. The thing I know is I don't like how the basic subwoofers sound. 

Will i feel the difference if I simply change the subwoofers with U-DIMENSION GLOW 8 BMW model(or something similar) or it will be just a waste of money without adding an amplifier? 

Tech. Characteristics for the U-DIMENSION GLOW 8 BMW;

RMS :	100 Watt
Max.:	200 Watt
Impedance :	4 Ohm


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

You need an amplifier.



hlopets said:


> I have a base system audio. I have no experience and knowledge about audio systems :dunno:. The thing I know is I don't like how the basic subwoofers sound.
> 
> Will i feel the difference if I simply change the subwoofers with U-DIMENSION GLOW 8 BMW model(or something similar) or it will be just a waste of money without adding an amplifier?
> 
> ...


----------



## djrobx (May 14, 2015)

Yep, no point without an amp.


----------

